# can't decide what to do



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hello Bolens Guys

I am the proud owner of a 1963 model 600 tube frame Bolens tractor and need some advice from the experts on the board. The tractor has been a great work horse for me and always tried its best even when I tried to have it pull/plow too much stuff. 

It has a few problems though. The main one is the 8hp Briggs engine (about a 1972 model) on it has blow its head gasket and prior to that was blowing some smoke so probably needs repaired/replaced. It also never came with the mower deck - prior owner said some of the gears died or something - but originally I just wanted it for hauling and plowing stuff. It does have a heavy duty bolens snow/dirt plow on it that has withstood all the abuse I have given it with out any damage. 

My question is what to do with it now. I don't need it around here cause I picked up a full sized tractor (1941 Case SC) to do any log skidding and pulling chores. I have a couple Two wheel Gravelys with snow plow and snow blower for the winter. 

I hate to junk it cause it has lots of good parts like new back tires (I put on 6-12 ag treads on it) plus the original wider tires and rims (don't remember the size). It is also one of the toughest little tractors I have ever seen and as you guys already know if you own one.

I need some suggestions on how to best find it a good home either whole or in pieces. any suggestions would be welcomed and I can get some pics if needed.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
I'm sure you already know the 600 is the first tube frame. The wheelbase is a little shorter than the rest so a few attachments are not interchangable. 

To sell it as is, not running, needing an engine, and only a snow plow(which should fit all the tubeframes) you could maybe get $100 on ebay. If you were to part it, you could get much more. The new rear tires on rims might bring $75-$100 alone. Maybe another $45-$50 for the clutch assembly. The snow plow should bring $50-$75. Then you would still have the steering wheel, steering column, front tires/wheels, front axle, drag link, center link, pto, dash, cables, wiring harness, tranny, and you could sell the hubs seperately. In parts, you may see $500+

Unless for sentimental reasons you'd rather see someone restore it. But even then you have no way of knowing what really happens to it.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I might be interested in it. Right now though a lot of things depend on where I'm going to be living. I also have a history of being cheap. I've spent a total of $435 to acquire five tube-frames so far.

Sixchows has a point. Parting these out on ebay will bring more money. I haven't paid attention to how much the early tube-frames bring complete, but I would dare say it's more than I would be looking to spend.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
Actually the early tubeframes usually don't bring much on ebay. There was an 800 a few weeks back which was previously restored, had a snow cab, blower,plow, deck, chains, wheel weights, etc. Even the attachments were restored. Didn't sell as he couldn't get it past $400-$500. And the 800 were only made for one year 1963.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I kinda thought they drew less attention than the '66-up tractors. It surprises me though. I would think the early tractors would be more collectable. 

Really I think ebay is driving the prices up on a lot of things. The tractors I bought locally for $100 or so would go for two or three times that on ebay.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

:ditto: 

I would agree with both points. But the 66 and up have headlights, more hp and seat backs. I really like the hood on the early tubeframes and the fiberglass rear fenders were kinda cool!


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

My girlfriend really likes the early version. She thinks they are "cute". I will probably get one for her someday.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
You know buying her a tractor of her own is a big step toward commitment


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Good point sixchows. Maybe I need to think about this before rushing out and doing something crazy.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah, buying a ring is one thing, but buying a tractor is serious stuff! I'd think long and hard about that. I just bought one for my wife and we've been married almost 9 years


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sixchows

Thanks for the advise. Iwas thinking that it would be worth more as parts but wanted to give the TF guys a shot at it first. Maybe I post somthing in the classified section and see what happens.

Thanks
Andy


----------

